# Wandstärke der Canyon Rahmen...



## Hupert (23. Februar 2006)

So, da ja nun hin und herdiskutiert wird, sei der Staabi hiermit mal ganz offiziell gefragt wie groß oder klein die Wandstärke der Frames nun eigentlich ist.

Ich hab in der Kettenstrebe (Nichtantriebsseite) auch schon ne winzige Delle und mein Bike (XC9 2006) ist noch sturzfrei. Irgendwie großartig angeeckt bin ich mit dem edlen Hobel auch noch nicht, also sollte man sich doch evtl. mal die Frage stellen, ob es nicht sinnvoll und im Sinne des Kunden wäre am Frame mal 500 g Alu mehr zu verbauen. Das halbe Kg wäre mir völlig Wurscht (...ich wohn im 5. OG und nehm das Gerät mit in der Wohnung) wenn das Bike dafür ein wenig mehr ab könnte... Ich trau mich garnicht drüber nachzudenken was mal im Falle eines Sturzes passiert... Neuer Rahmen? 

Grüße vom Robert


----------



## Compagnon (23. Februar 2006)

Stellt sich die Frage warum du ein Bike gekauft hast mit Ultraleichtlenker, Ultraleichtvorbau, Ultraleichkurbel und Ultraleicht-Laufrädern. Wären die Bikes 500g schwerer würde sie niemand kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (23. Februar 2006)

Hast natürlich recht. Die Bikes würden sich schwerer verkaufen. Ich war auch immer der Meinung, das so ein bisschen Leichtbau nicht schaden kann. Aber wenn ich gegen die Es Rahmen klopfe, dann krieg ichs schon mit der Angst zu tun. Also 500g Alu würden da sicher Wunder bewirken und mich überhaupt nicht stören. Lieber fahr ich mit einem halben Kilo Mehrgewicht durch die Gegend, als bei leichtestem Lenkerkontakt schon einen kaputten Rahmen zu besitzen. Siehe Tread von Arni hier im Forum.
Aber dass sich ein schwerer Rahmen nicht so gut verkauft wie ein leichter ist auch klar.


----------



## Didi123 (23. Februar 2006)

Aber Du musst doch eine grobe Vorstellung davon haben, wo die Delle herkommt...
Leichtbau hin oder her, selbst bei den dünnwandigen Alurohren bedarf es schon spürbarer Krafteinwirkung, um eine Verformung zu bekommen. Das solltest Du auf jeden gemerkt haben, wenn's beim fahren passiert ist.

Viell. Transportschaden?


----------



## rumblefish (23. Februar 2006)

Auch wenn es jetzt gleich Beschimpfungen hagelt:

Wenn jemand so besorgt wegen des Materials ist, sollte er vielleicht über den Kauf eines Stahlrahmens nachdenken. Der wiegt halt mehr, ist aber nicht so anfällig  

Bekommt Ihr auch Angst wenn Ihr ein Flugzeug besteigt ?. Das Material ist auch  verdammt dünn im Vergleich zu den darauf einwirkenden Kräften. Autos bekommen auch beulen wenn Ihr die Dinger irgendwo aneckt. Mein Rennruderboot aus Kevlar hält sogar noch nicht mal etwas anecken an der Kaimauer aus. 

Übrigens habe ich mich im letzten Jahr mit meinem ES insgesamt 4 x richtig auf die Fres... gelegt ohne auch nur eine Delle ans Bike zu bekommen. Von den Umfallern im groben Geläuf spreche ich erst garnicht  .

Was ich eigentlich sagen will ist das man nahezu alles kleinkriegen kann wenn man es "richtig" anstellt oder dumm fällt. 

Und mal ehrlich: Hier den guten Stabbi zu einem Statement bezüglich Materialstärke bewegen zu wollen ist doch einfach lächerlich. 

Die Materialstärke wird sich +/- ein paar 1000stel mm von dem Wettbewerb unterscheiden. Oder glaubt irgendjemand das ein Canondale, Rotwild, Specalized oder Scott keine Beulen bekommt ??.

So, das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden. 

 Rumble


----------



## griesschnitte (23. Februar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn es jetzt gleich Beschimpfungen hagelt:



pass auf, dass du nicht noch ein paar beulen bekommst, wenn du hier so oft aneckst!


----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

also ich find ja dass der rumblefisch recht hat!  . 

krist wenn du willst jeden rahmen klein. außer es is stahl oder sonstn zeugs.   .


----------



## rumblefish (23. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> pass auf, dass du nicht noch ein paar beulen bekommst, wenn du hier so oft aneckst!



Besser ein kantiges Etwas als ein rundes Nichts


----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Besser ein kantiges Etwas als ein rundes Nichts



beruhigt euch ma wieda jungens!  . is doch alles halb so ROTwild


----------



## rumblefish (23. Februar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> beruhigt euch ma wieda jungens!



Du warst noch nicht dabei wenn wir uns hier aufgeregt haben      :kotz:  

 Rumble


----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Du warst noch nicht dabei wenn wir uns hier aufgeregt haben      :kotz:
> 
> Rumble


 hast auch wieda recht. macht weiter so       . lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schluckspecht (23. Februar 2006)

also mir gefällt das klopfgeräusch am rahmen sehr gut, da waren bestimmt extra soundtechniker im einsatz, so wie auch in der autobranche  

das klingt irgendwie so nach: "fahr mich, sofort!!!"

ich vermute mal, das es auch so schön nach dünnem rohr klingt, da der rahmen ja nicht lackiert sonder anodiziert ist


euer Schluckspecht


----------



## Hupert (23. Februar 2006)

Hier will niemand nen Statement, ich interressiere mich nur wie dick die Wandung z.Bsp. am Oberrohr ist, aus rein technischem Interesse. 

Nein, ich habe keinen Schimmer wo die Delle herkommt. Man siehts aber auch kaum. (...sieht auf dem Foto wesentlich dramatischer aus als es ist)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=225844&cat=500


----------



## Hupert (23. Februar 2006)

Wer mal wissen wil was Aufregung ist sollte mal versuchen im Bergwerk Forum kritische Töne gegenüber BW anzuschlagen...


----------



## supasini (23. Februar 2006)

auch wenn ich die Wandstärken nicht kenne:
ich fahre zur Zeit ein Nerve XC Mod. 03. 
Das Unterrohr hört sich wirklich nicht sonderlich vertrauenerweckend an - hat aber noch keine Delle, und ich fahre nicht extrem vorsichtig. Am Oberrohr habe ich zwei Dellen, die sind aber von einem Sturz (umgeschlagener Lenker, die Schalthebel haben die Dellen verursacht) . Das halte ich aber ausschließlich für einen Schönheitsfehler.
roblematischer sind reißende Rahmen, das geschieht (mir zweimal) wohl i.d.R. an der Schweißnaht, weil da das Material sowieso schon geschwächt ist. Genau an diesen Stellen ist das Material aber in der Regel dicker (-> Konifizierung) ...

Die Wandstärke der Rohre ist m.E. völlig ausreichend, ich fahre u.a. ein Canyon, weil die Teile so leicht sind: bitte keine 500 g mehr dran! überleg mal, was das kostet, wenn du die woanders wieder einsparen willst!

Und übrigens: Canyon lernt aus den Fehlern: die beiden Stellen, an denen mir die Rahmen gerissen waren sind jeweils im folgenden Jahr deutlich geändert worden!


----------



## stick007 (23. Februar 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Hier will niemand nen Statement, ich interressiere mich nur wie dick die Wandung z.Bsp. am Oberrohr ist, aus rein technischem Interesse.



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Canyon seine Betriebsgeheimnisse hier Preis gibt. Da mußt man wohl schon seinen eigenen Canyon Rahmen mal versägen und nachmessen. 

Welchen Wert willst Du dennn genau wissen? Die mittlere Wandstärke?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Hupert (23. Februar 2006)

Die Rahmen von Bikes anderer Hersteller in dieser Bikeklasse unterscheiden sich nicht wesentlich, wenn ich diese Vermutung mal anstellen darf  Aber mich würde mal das Maß z.Bsp. Mitte Oberrohr/Unterrohr interressieren ohne das Bike zersägen zu müssen... vielleicht hast du ja Lust das mal zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (23. Februar 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Maß z.Bsp. Mitte Oberrohr/Unterrohr interressieren ohne das Bike zersägen zu müssen... vielleicht hast du ja Lust das mal zu tun
> [..]



Hey Robert,

ich kann Deinen wissenschaftlichen Drang schon verstehen, mir ist aber  mein Rahmen zu Schade, um ihn der Wissenschaft zu opfern. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Hupert (23. Februar 2006)

Hat mit wissenschaftlichen Drang nix zu tun, ich bin nur quasi selbst aus der Metallbranche... aber nix für ungut... ich hab durchaus Verständnis für deine "fortschrittsfeindliche" Einstellung


----------



## coffeeracer (23. Februar 2006)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Canyon seine Betriebsgeheimnisse hier Preis gibt. Da mußt man wohl schon seinen eigenen Canyon Rahmen mal versägen und nachmessen.




Hallo,
ich glaube nicht das Canyon damit Betriebsgeheimnisse preisgeben würde.
Die Bikehersteller kaufen sich mit Sicherheit die Konkurenzprodukte und zersägen diese, um zu sehen wie es die anderen machen.
Da würd ich meinen A***h drauf verwetten 

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## Hupert (23. Februar 2006)

coffeeracer schrieb:
			
		

> Da würd ich meinen A***h drauf verwetten



Ich auch, wären schön dämlich wenn sie´s nicht täten...  ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich die halbwegs vernünftigen Rahmen aktueller Bikes grundliegend in der Art der Herstellung unterscheiden. Also mit Betriebsgeheimniss hat das nix zu tun...


----------



## stick007 (23. Februar 2006)

coffeeracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich glaube nicht das Canyon damit Betriebsgeheimnisse preisgeben würde.
> Die Bikehersteller kaufen sich mit Sicherheit die Konkurenzprodukte und zersägen diese, um zu sehen wie es die anderen machen.
> Da würd ich meinen A***h drauf verwetten
> ...



Natürlich ist das gängige Praxis Fremdprodukte zu untersuchen. Das mit dem Betriebsgeheimnis war natürlich überspitzt formuliert, da jeder sich einen Rahmen kaufen kann und ihn anschließend zu untersuchen. Daher ist es ja auch kein Geheimnis im eigentlichem Sinne. 
Ich versteht einfach nicht, welchen genauen Hintergrund die Frage nach der Wandstärke hat. 
Aber natürlich hat jeder das Recht das zu erfahren.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## zblume (23. Februar 2006)

Moin


Also wie das auf dem Bild aussieht, ist doch die Delle genau da wo die Kurbel vorbei geht. Dann glaube ich das du vielleicht einen Ast oder ähnliches dazwischen bekommen hast und es hat sich so eine Delle reingedrückt!

MfG


----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

zblume schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> 
> Also wie das auf dem Bild aussieht, ist doch die Delle genau da wo die Kurbel vorbei geht. Dann glaube ich das du vielleicht einen Ast oder ähnliches dazwischen bekommen hast und es hat sich so eine Delle reingedrückt!
> ...



das is natürlich sehr ärgerlich. 

aber meinste nur wegen dem ast is da ne delle drinne.

ich kann es mir aber uach nicht anders erklären. 

sieht schon ziemlich danach aus. aba darf dass denn passieren?


----------



## zblume (23. Februar 2006)

Wieso nicht, das schwächste Glied gibt nach!! Chainsuck hinterläßt auch schöne Spuren .

MfG


----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

ja das mit den chainsucks hab ich selbst oft genug gehabt. 

da hättense sich die lackierung auch gleich sparen können bei meinem alten bulls hardtail. 

naja was solls.


----------



## Hupert (24. Februar 2006)

zblume schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Delle ist genau da wo das Kurbelende voebeiläuft...
Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht, aber hab den Gedanken dann wieder verworfen in der Annahme das mir ein Ast keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen könnte... war aber wahrscheinlich so! Find ich trotzdem suspekt... Holz vs. Metal ????  ...naja, wenns klemmt.   F*U*C*K


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (24. Februar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> ...aba darf dass denn passieren?



Das dürfte dem Ast relativ egal sein....


----------



## Briefträger (24. Februar 2006)

also ich war so frei und hab den rahmen von meinem xc7 angeschnitten und gemessen.

ist 4,5 mm stark sollte meiner meinung ausreichend stark sein. 

nur wie bekomme ich nun das loch wieder zu?


----------



## Steve5 (24. Februar 2006)

Darüber sollte man sich vorher gedanken machen.....


----------



## drivingghost (24. Februar 2006)

Icebreaker schrieb:
			
		

> also ich war so frei und hab den rahmen von meinem xc7 angeschnitten und gemessen.
> 
> ist 4,5 mm stark sollte meiner meinung ausreichend stark sein.
> 
> nur wie bekomme ich nun das loch wieder zu?


Mit einem Hammer zudengeln.


----------



## Briefträger (24. Februar 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Hammer zudengeln.



ich hab keine dengelmaschine im keller, werde es mit einem isolierband lösen, thx 4 tip


----------



## corallus (24. Februar 2006)

Folgendes schon mal ausprobiert? Drückt mal euer Unterrohr (das vom ES) mit den Händen zusammen. Und schon sieht man, wie es sich oval verformt. Ich glaub da würde ich noch mit Daumenkraft eine Delle rein kriegen. Schon fast so, wie in eine Alubüchse   Kann aber auch sein, dass ich einfach zuviel Kraft in den Fingern habe, denn ich gehe 3-4x pro Woche Klettern..

Nicht dass mir das jetzt Sorgen bereitet, ich war gerade nur sehr erstaunt über diese Gegebenheit!

Also, viel Spass beim biken. Hab schon die ersten 100km mit meinem neuen ES7 hinter mir!


----------



## Hupert (24. Februar 2006)

corallus schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht dass mir das jetzt Sorgen bereitet, ich war gerade nur sehr erstaunt über diese Gegebenheit!




Oh mann... ich kann das irgendwie nicht gutheisen.


----------



## corallus (24. Februar 2006)

Wie siehts aus, kannst du das auch mit deinem XC?

Ich nehme das locker. Aber vielleicht wird sich das noch ändern, wenn die ersten groben Beulen da sind.. Mal schauen und optimistisch bleiben!


----------



## CES7 (24. Februar 2006)

Der Vergleich mit einer Coladose passt sogar.
Denn auch eine Colabüchse ist an ihren Enden verstärkt und in der Mitte von nur geringer Wandstärke.

Diese Rahmen sind nichts für Personen mit einem Gewicht von über 80kg.
Ich würde sofort eine Rückrufaktion starten.
Alle Bergsteiger sollten im Übrigen mit einem Erwerbverbot belegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corallus (24. Februar 2006)

Uff, nochmals glück gehabt, denn ich wiege nur um die 62kg.  

Heda, nix Bergsteigen!! Hochbiken, das Rad an der Felswand abstellen, Bikeschuhe gegen Kletterfinken tauschen und hoch die Wand (Sportklettern, nix Bergsteigen). Oben wieder Bikeschuhe montieren, abseilen und versuchen direkt auf dem Bikesattel zu landen. Weiter gehts dann mit Downhill.. 

Nachtrag:
Beim Runterblochen natürlich versuchen keine Grasbüschel zu streifen, denn man möchte ja keine Dellen in den Rahmen bekommen!! Hoho


----------



## Hupert (25. Februar 2006)

Ich probier das lieber erst gar nicht... es gibt so Sachen, da isses besser man weiß nix von. Ich brings mit Gepäck übrigens auch nur auf 75 Kg... ist aber schon beruhigend zu wissen, daß hier auch der eine oder andere 0.1 Tonner Bikes bei Canyon geordert hat!


----------



## jensg (25. Februar 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Rahmen sind nichts für Personen mit einem Gewicht von über 80kg.
> Ich würde sofort eine Rückrufaktion starten.



Woher nimmst du dieses Wissen mit dieser Gewissheit? 

Canyon selber gibt an, dass die Rahmen bis 120kg zugelassen sind. 

Klar, wenn ich den Rahmen gegen nen Baum wickel war's das wohl, aber auch wenn ich nicht >90 sondern nur ~70kg wiegen würde.
Und die Rahmen vergleichbarer Modelle anderer Marken sind auch nur Colabüchsen.


----------



## Briefträger (25. Februar 2006)

ich glaube nicht das du den rahmen mit den fingern zerdrücken kannst.

bei all deinen kräftigen fingern vom klettern, aber das ist metall und bei weiten keine cola dose.


----------



## CES7 (25. Februar 2006)

Nur bis 120kg? Viel Toleranz ist da ja nicht mehr wenn sich da ein 0,1 Tonner
raufsetzt.

Steht das irgendwo auf der Rechnung oder in den AGBs?
Ansonsten hätte die Angabe ja keine Rechtsgültigkeit.


----------



## Briefträger (25. Februar 2006)

wenns schlau sind, werdens sicher eine tolleranzangabe nach oben gemacht haben. dh. du wirst ihn auch nicht mit 150 kg hin bekommen. 

also kannst noch brav deine cola trinken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (26. Februar 2006)

Das Unterrohr kann man doch mit der bloßen Hand zerdrücken. Wie soll das
denn dann bitteschön 150kg aushalten?


----------



## corallus (26. Februar 2006)

Beim normalen gebrauch wirken wohl kaum Kräfte von der Seite. Ausser bei Stürzen, wenn ein Rohr seitwärt gegen einen Stein oder so prallt.  Ist wohl wirklich wie bei der Coladose, da kann ich draufstehen und die hält (bin halt ein Leichtgewicht) und wenn ich sie seitwärts zusammendrücke, hält sie dem Druck nicht stand. Ist auch nicht dafür gebaut. Also Leute, schaut zu, dass ihr euer bike nicht gleich um den nächsten Stein oder Baum wickelt.

OK, die Behauptung war ein wenig gewagt, dass ich da mittles Fingerkraft eine Delle ins Unterrohr bringen würde. Ich war einfach sehr erstaunt, wie leicht es dem Druck nachgibt. Könnt es ja selber mal ausprobieren, auf eigene Verantwortung, versteht sich..


----------



## CES7 (26. Februar 2006)

Wegen 500 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis darf man sich jetzt mit diesen
Coladosen-Rahmen herumärgern.


----------



## schappi (26. Februar 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen 500 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis darf man sich jetzt mit diesen
> Coladosen-Rahmen herumärgern.



Lieber Gott,
hilf ihm seine große Klappe zu halten,
wenigstens so lange bis er weiß worüber er redet!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Reispfanne (26. Februar 2006)

Ich bin ganz erstaunt wie hier im sonst so ruhigen Canyon-Forum die Gemüter hochkochen können. Also erstmal vorab, ich fahre mein XC6 und fass es an wenn ich putzen muss, dass man das auch noch für Handkraft-Tests missbrauchen kann is mir neu! Spaß beiseite, die STW-Werte in den "Fachzeitschriften" (tut mir leid, ich grinse gerade über beide Ohren ^^) deuten ja wohl darauf hin, dass wir mit unseren Canyons alle gut bedient sind. 

Und von den ESlern letzten Jahres, ich beziehe mich mal auf die weil ich denke, dass die nen Tick öfter stürzen (soll nich beleidigend sein, um Gottes Willen!), hat man soweit ich das sehen kann sich keiner ausführlich über arg verformte Rahmen beschwert. Mal von Arny und der Geschichte von Bremse Vs. Oberrohr abgesehen.

Mein Plädoyer: Fahrt so wie immer, dann sehen wir ja ob da was im Argen is oder nich. Und wenn ihr nicht gerade auf eurem Canyon sitzt seht ja zu dass keine Bergsteiger in der Nähe sind ^^


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Februar 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> herumärgern.


Inwiefern?


So nebenbei: dass ein leichter Rahmen keine große Wandstärke hat, ist ja wohl klar, oder?
Das ist auch bei jedem Hersteller so...

Ich bin übrigens schon einige Male mitm ES gestürzt, kein Problem bislang.


----------



## rumblefish (27. Februar 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen 500 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis darf man sich jetzt mit diesen
> Coladosen-Rahmen herumärgern.



Das ist alles kein Problem: Rahmen aufschneiden, mit Zement ausgiessen lassen, zuschweißen und fertig ist der perfekt stabile Rahmen für Dich  .

Oder vielleicht andere Sportart aussuchen: z.b. Schachspiel ist nicht ganz so gefährlich für Leib und Leben.


----------



## aemkei77 (27. Februar 2006)

@CES7

kauf dir lieber so was:







und hör auf zu


----------



## masterbikerNo.1 (5. Februar 2007)

Yo dumpi-man !!!!!!!!!!!!


da kann ich mich wirklich nur compagnon s meinung anschliessen !!!!!!!!

erst überlegen -dan kaufen !!!

Stellt sich die Frage warum du ein Bike gekauft hast mit Ultraleichtlenker, Ultraleichtvorbau, Ultraleichkurbel und Ultraleicht-Laufrädern. Wären die Bikes 500g schwerer würde sie niemand kaufen




man kauft sich auch schliesslich nicht erst nen porsche carrerra und kommt dann auf die idee im gelände rumzukurven.

als medizinmann geb ich dir folgenden vorschlag :

setz dich aufs bike und hör bis morgen früh nicht auf zu biken,
dann kannst du absteigen -vielleicht is dann deine 8 ausse birne.

hey scherz

bitte nich persönlich nehmen-meins echt nur gut mir dir mein junge 

bisdann johnnyboy !!!


----------



## Didi123 (5. Februar 2007)

johnnyboy, masterbikerNo.1, Yo dumpi-man !!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hast Du etwas eingworfen?
Was ist das denn für ein bescheuertes Statement?!
Hast Du mal bemerkt, wie alt der Thread ist? Wo hast Du den ausgegraben...?

Nee, im Ernst - die Antwort hättest Du dir echt sparen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (5. Februar 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> @



Uha! Diese Aussparungen am Gelenk aus Gewichtsgründen sind doch aüßerst bedenklich! Ich würde so ein Rahmen hinsichtlich der eigenen Sicherheit nicht mal berühren!


(und damit niemanden die Ironie übersieht: Das  Smile rein...)

Warum können manche Leute nicht einfach glücklich sein, mit dem was sie haben und gut funktioniert?


----------



## Hupert (5. Februar 2007)

Elende Leichenfledderei hier.... aber:



rumblefish schrieb:


> Das ist alles kein Problem: Rahmen aufschneiden, mit Zement ausgiessen lassen, zuschweißen und fertig ist der perfekt stabile Rahmen für Dich  .



Das ist doch Schwachsinn Rumble  Es würde in den meisten Fällen schon reichen den Rahmen durch die Bohrungen für die Trinkflaschenhalter oder durch das Sitzrohr (Sattelstütze vorher raus machen ) reichlich mit Epoxydharz auszugießen... Effekt wär der selbe, nur wäre es etwas elastischer.


----------



## rumblefish (5. Februar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Das ist doch Schwachsinn Rumble  Es würde in den meisten Fällen schon reichen den Rahmen durch die Bohrungen für die Trinkflaschenhalter oder durch das Sitzrohr (Sattelstütze vorher raus machen ) reichlich mit Epoxydharz auszugießen... Effekt wär der selbe, nur wäre es etwas elastischer.



Sorry Hupert, vor etwas mehr als 11 Monaten, als ich das geschrieben hatte  , war Zement noch die Standartfüllung für Rahmen. Da hat sich dann wohl was getan in der Biketechnologie  

 Rumble


----------



## Freti (5. Februar 2007)

Wie? Was?
Zement im Rahmen ist out?

Danke Hupert.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Februar 2007)

Ein starkes Windlein weht, das Canyon fliegt (angestellt an einem Baum) beim Pullern in den Waldboden... es war nicht der Lenker resp. Bremsgriff, der würde an nem andern Punkt aufschlagen, hab ich schon nachgeschaut.
Und schade hat Staab auf meine PM mit dem Problem noch nicht geantwortet...

Sorgen was die Rahmenstärke angeht finde ich absolut gerechtfertigt. Sooo leicht war die Delle drin - und lässt sich mit minimalstem Kraftaufwand eindrücken! Am rest des Oberrohrs brauchts deutlich mehr Kraft, bis sich das Alu elastisch verformt.

Zieht sich über ca. 12cm länge und der Meter war eigentlich nur da, um die Tiefe zu demonstrieren...


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Februar 2007)

Und wieder mal schreib ich's: zieht eure Bremshebelschellen nur so fest an, dass sich der Bremsgriff mit sanfter Kraft noch um den Lenker drehen lässt, dann erspart ihr euch solche Probleme...


----------



## Didi123 (6. Februar 2007)

Aber er schreibt doch 





> es war nicht der Lenker resp. Bremsgriff, der würde an nem andern Punkt aufschlagen, hab ich schon nachgeschaut.


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Februar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Und wieder mal schreib ich's: zieht eure Bremshebelschellen nur so fest an, dass sich der Bremsgriff mit sanfter Kraft noch um den Lenker drehen lässt, dann erspart ihr euch solche Probleme...



 zurück. 

Wie Didi123 schon sagte... es war nicht Lenker oder Bremse.

Habe das Bike an einen Baum hingestellt (in luftiger Höhe während Uphill) und musste dem drang der Natur folgen -> Pullern.
Das Bike stand relativ schräg, also nicht sehr gerade, dass es einfach gewesen wäre, dieses umzukippen.

Ein plötzlicher starker Windstoss hats trotzdem geschafft das Bike auf die andere Seite zu kippen. Der Aufschlag klang verdächtig nach Lenker... ausserdem wars mit Laub belegter Waldboden, also nicht besonders hart!

Zu Hause hatte ich dann den Salat, als ichs gemerkt habe 
Und mir gehts nicht nur um die Optik, sondern v.a um die Stabilität, es ist immerhin ein CCler mit 100/115mm (und damit kann man VIEL machen!) und kein Rennrad!


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Februar 2007)

Hoppla, da hab ich zu schlampig gelesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (6. Februar 2007)

Ein Kumpel hat auch eine schöne Delle im Oberrohr an seinem Ghost HTX 7500.
Das Bike ist einmal ganz leicht irgendwo gegengefallen.

Gruss


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Februar 2007)

War Michael Staab eigentlich die richtige Kontaktperson (per PM) für dieses Anliegen? 

Wird sowas überhaupt ersetzt? Es war kein Eigenverschulden, irgendwie auch blöd, sonst könnt ich mir selbst in den Arsch treten  den Wind killen geht leider nicht.

Muss ich mir eigentlich sorgen machen dass der Rahmen so instabil ist?
Die 5 Jahre Garantie habe ich hoffentlich aber immer noch, wenn irgendwo eine Schweissnaht oder ein Rohr bricht? Immerhin brauch ich das Ding nicht als Downhiller und pflege es immer sehr pingelig:


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Februar 2007)

Auf irgend einen Stein oder so wird's wohl aufgeschlagen sein, wenn's schon der Bremshebel nicht war?
Das ist dann natürlich Eigenverschulden...


----------



## braintrust (6. Februar 2007)

also bei pausen das bike lieber hinlegen?


----------



## Tomibeck (7. Februar 2007)

MAl ne kurze Frage an Ammu... 

Ähm wie groß bist du? und welche SW hast du  ? und vorallem wie groß ist dien Rahmen? Der SAttel sieth so extrem weit rausgezogen aus. DAS is ja übler al bei nem RC


----------



## Compagnon (7. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Es war kein Eigenverschulden


Na klar... Das ist ja so als wenn ich sagen würde  wenn ich beim Autofahren einschlafe, gebe ich auch nur dem Drang der Müdigkeit nach, da kann man natürlich auch gar nichts dafür. Das Ding muß auf irgendwas aufgeschlagen sein, und du kannst froh sein, daß du keinen Carbon Rahmen hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtroman (7. Februar 2007)

Compagnon schrieb:


> beim Autofahren einschlafe, gebe ich auch nur dem Drang der Müdigkeit nach, da kann man natürlich auch gar nichts dafür.


Naja Ich würd sagen ganz so krass kann man das auch nicht vergleichen...
Aber wennst dein Rad mitten auf einer stark befahrenen Strasse abstellst und dann behauptest, weil ein LKW drübergedonnert ist, das sei kein Eigenverschulden gewesen! Dann kommt das so in etwa hin!  

mfg Roman


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Februar 2007)

Tomibeck schrieb:


> MAl ne kurze Frage an Ammu...
> 
> Ähm wie groß bist du? und welche SW hast du  ? und vorallem wie groß ist dien Rahmen? Der SAttel sieth so extrem weit rausgezogen aus. DAS is ja übler al bei nem RC



1.90/90 Gr. L... ist schon weit draussen, und ein XL wäre wahrscheinlich was das anbelangt auch besser. Aber da würd ich mir die Klöten anschlagen. Finde den L Rahmen so schon ok.



Compagnon schrieb:


> Na klar... Das ist ja so als wenn ich sagen würde  wenn ich beim Autofahren einschlafe, gebe ich auch nur dem Drang der Müdigkeit nach, da kann man natürlich auch gar nichts dafür. Das Ding muß auf irgendwas aufgeschlagen sein, und du kannst froh sein, daß du keinen Carbon Rahmen hast



Logisch muss er irgendwo aufgeschlagen sein. 
Du rechnest an einem unschuldigen, relativ warmen, Sonnigen Samstag auch nicht damit, dass es aus heiterem Himmel kurzzeitig anfängt zu blasen wie blöd!
Der Rahmen stand schon etwas schräg, also nicht fast gerade da, dass es eine leichitgkeit gewesen wäre den umzuschubsen.



xtroman schrieb:


> Naja Ich würd sagen ganz so krass kann man das auch nicht vergleichen...
> Aber wennst dein Rad mitten auf einer stark befahrenen Strasse abstellst und dann behauptest, weil ein LKW drübergedonnert ist, das sei kein Eigenverschulden gewesen! Dann kommt das so in etwa hin!
> 
> mfg Roman



Mein Rahmen. 

Ich denk ich werd so mal weiterfahren. Das wird schon halten.. hoffe ich.


----------



## punkrockhamburg (7. Februar 2007)

Es spielt m.E. nach nicht die geringste Rolle, ob es Ammus Schuld war oder nicht. 
Ob nun der Wind das Rad umgepustet hat oder ob es von einem Eichhörnchen angesprungen wurde ist doch total Latte. Canyon kann jedenfalls nichts dafür.

Die Frage ist doch, ob der Rahmen für seitliche, punktuelle Belastungen ausgelegt werden müsste, damit solche Schäden nicht auftreten. Gut, offensichtlich ist er es nicht. Aber dass ist halt der Preis, den man für superleichte und supersteife Rahmen bezahlen muss.


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Februar 2007)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Es spielt m.E. nach nicht die geringste Rolle, ob es Ammus Schuld war oder nicht.
> Ob nun der Wind das Rad umgepustet hat oder ob es von einem Eichhörnchen angesprungen wurde ist doch total Latte. Canyon kann jedenfalls nichts dafür.
> 
> Die Frage ist doch, ob der Rahmen für seitliche, punktuelle Belastungen ausgelegt werden müsste, damit solche Schäden nicht auftreten. Gut, offensichtlich ist er es nicht. Aber dass ist halt der Preis, den man für superleichte und supersteife Rahmen bezahlen muss.



Dass Canyon nichts dafür kann, ist logisch.
Und dass ich keinen neuen Rahmen bekomme, ist mir auch klar.

Ich fahr so weiter und hoffe, der wird halten  Das wird scho. Ist immerhin am Oberrohr...

Wenn ich entscheiden könnte, würde ich keinen superleichten Rahmen nehmen sondern lieber einen, der 200-500g schwerer, dafür spürbar massiver ist. Die Rahmen sind High-Tech und supergeil, unbestritten, jedoch wär mir halt ein etwas stabilerer Rahmen lieber gewesen.

Man kann nicht alles haben. Bin ja im ganzen zufriedne mit dem Bike und lass mir die Freude von dem Schaden nicht trüben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Februar 2007)

Ammu: hab auch schon ne ganze Weile ne Beule im Oberrohr (von der Größe ähnlich), nur das ich nicht weiß wo sie hergekommen ist (Lenker kollidiert nicht und gestürzt ist der Bike nicht ) und bei mir hält der Rahmen noch, obwohl ich meine 100/115mm durchaus auch mal ausnutze


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ammu: hab auch schon ne ganze Weile ne Beule im Oberrohr (von der Größe ähnlich), nur das ich nicht weiß wo sie hergekommen ist (Lenker kollidiert nicht und gestürzt ist der Bike nicht ) und bei mir hält der Rahmen noch, obwohl ich meine 100/115mm durchaus auch mal ausnutze



Naja, was bleibt mir anderes übrig als das Bike einfach weiterzubrauchen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Dass Canyon nichts dafür kann, ist logisch.
> Und dass ich keinen neuen Rahmen bekomme, ist mir auch klar.


Ah doch? 
Warum stellst du dann so komische Fragen?





AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wird sowas überhaupt ersetzt? Es war kein Eigenverschulden, irgendwie auch blöd, sonst könnt ich mir selbst in den Arsch treten  den Wind killen geht leider nicht.


----------



## coffeeracer (9. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wenn ich entscheiden könnte, würde ich keinen superleichten Rahmen nehmen sondern lieber einen, der 200-500g schwerer, dafür spürbar massiver ist. Die Rahmen sind High-Tech und supergeil, unbestritten, jedoch wär mir halt ein etwas stabilerer Rahmen lieber gewesen.



Das sehe ich auch so 
Aber dann würden diese Bikes in den Bike-Bravos einen schlechten STW-Wert (Gewicht-Steifigkeits-Verhätnis) erziehlen und eine schlechte Benotung bekommen 

Ergo:Wir sind selber Schuld- olles gehype 

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Februar 2007)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so
> Aber dann würden diese Bikes in den Bike-Bravos einen schlechten STW-Wert (Gewicht-Steifigkeits-Verhätnis) erziehlen und eine schlechte Benotung bekommen
> 
> Ergo:Wir sind selber Schuld- olles gehype



Die Leute Hypen nur solange diesen Rahmen nach, bis ihnen einer unterm Arsch wegbricht oder diese merken, wie wunderbar schnell eine Delle drin ist.
Als ich gemerkt habe, dass ichs schaffe das Oberrohr nur mit Daumen/Zeigefinger zusammenzudrücken  war mir mulmig 

Seitenschläge hält der Rahmen allerdings - wie man sieht - kaum aus. Wenigstens ist er im Fahrbetrieb zuverlässig...


----------



## unchained (9. Februar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ah doch?
> Warum stellst du dann so komische Fragen?



du kennst ihn doch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (9. Februar 2007)

Fahrt ihr Bangemänner eigentlich alle schon immer Alurahmen?

Vielleicht äußert sich ja hier mal jemand, der n Rocky Hammer oder gar n altes, geiles Schätzchen vom Schlage Breezer oder Yeti besitzt. Bei den richtig filigranen Stahlrahmen dieser Sorte hätten sich bei euch sicherlich vor Schreck die Glocken gepellt, wenn ihr mal den Daumentest gemacht hättet.   Die Dinger waren (und sind) so dünn, dass sie sogar knistern, wenn man das Unterrohr mal mittig richtig zwischen die Finger nimmt. 

Trotzdem halten sie einwandfrei. Die Dinger sind ja, was ihre Statik angeht, auch nich zum "annen Baum lehnen", sondern zum Fahren gemacht.

Übrigens: Mein Oppa hat mir n 1936er Göricke vererbt. Bester Beutestahl, Rahmen geschätzte 12 Kilos. Da ich doch nich zum Restaurieren komme und außerdem hier beim einen oder anderen das Seelenheil gefährdet sehe, wurde ich das Teil unter Umständen zur Verhütung von Angstneurosen an den Meistbietenden abgeben...


----------



## unchained (9. Februar 2007)

aktuelles gebot?


----------



## exto (9. Februar 2007)

Gebote werden direkt hier angenommen...


----------



## unchained (9. Februar 2007)

wie wärs mal mit nem bild....


----------



## exto (9. Februar 2007)

Nich dass wir wieder verwarnt werden. 


Keine Fremdfabrikate
Keine Verkaufsfreds


----------



## unchained (9. Februar 2007)

*tired*


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr Bangemänner eigentlich alle schon immer Alurahmen?
> 
> Vielleicht äußert sich ja hier mal jemand, der n Rocky Hammer oder gar n altes, geiles Schätzchen vom Schlage Breezer oder Yeti besitzt. Bei den richtig filigranen Stahlrahmen dieser Sorte hätten sich bei euch sicherlich vor Schreck die Glocken gepellt, wenn ihr mal den Daumentest gemacht hättet.   Die Dinger waren (und sind) so dünn, dass sie sogar knistern, wenn man das Unterrohr mal mittig richtig zwischen die Finger nimmt.



Ich bin schon immer Alurahmen gefahren. Was ich in meiner Kindheit für Räder hatte, weiss ich nicht.. Stabile Kinderräder halt 

Beim alten Knisterte nur der Schlamm...  Dafür war er aber auch sauschwer, kommt schon fast an einen DHler ran 

Der Canyon Rahmen knistert auch wenn man dran rumdrückt. Drum lässt mans sein und hat keine Angst sondern verlässt sich auf seinen Schutzengel und die 5 Jahre Rahmengarantie, wenn was sein sollte.


----------



## Laudach (10. Februar 2007)

Ist es bei den anscheinend doch ziemlich geringen Wandstärken eigentlich empfehlenswert, ein XC auf einem Dachträger mit dem Auto zu transportieren? Man muss dabei nämlich das Rad am Unterrohr fixieren!


----------



## Hupert (10. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Was ich in meiner Kindheit für Räder hatte, weiss ich nicht..



Geh mal zum Doc... mit deinem Gedächtniss scheints mächtig zu hapern, nicht das du nur hier ständig und immerzu die selbe Grütze wieder hochkaust, NEIN! du kannst dich ja noch nichteinmal an einen immernoch nicht abgeschlossenen Lebensabschnitt erinnern... ganz traurig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Geh mal zum Doc... mit deinem Gedächtniss scheints mächtig zu hapern, nicht das du nur hier ständig und immerzu die selbe Grütze wieder hochkaust, NEIN! du kannst dich ja noch nichteinmal an einen immernoch nicht abgeschlossenen Lebensabschnitt erinnern... ganz traurig



 Hättest du nicht den Hupert'schen Humor, wärst du wohl auf der Ignore.


----------



## Hupert (10. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Hättest du nicht den Hupert'schen Humor, wärst du wohl auf der Ignore.



Man kann nur hoffen, daß er sich nicht mit dem von Swiss überschneidet


----------



## schappi (10. Februar 2007)

@Amu 
versuch mal Quantität durch Qualität zu ersetzten.
Du musst nicht auf alles posten was nicht bei ...3 auch den Bäumen ist.
Du bist manchmal wirklich witztig aber dir geht es wie einem Commedian, je mehr du postets desto flacher wird es.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## unchained (10. Februar 2007)

seitdem ich ammu kenne habe ich einen leichten hass auf hyperaktive schweizer buan ... und das was sie fabrizieren...


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> @Amu
> versuch mal Quantität durch Qualität zu ersetzten.
> Du musst nicht auf alles posten was nicht bei ...3 auch den Bäumen ist.
> Du bist manchmal wirklich witztig aber dir geht es wie einem Commedian, je mehr du postets desto flacher wird es.
> ...



Wow, endlich mal ein Intelligenter Comment!
Und ehrlichgesagt muss ich dir recht geben... auch wenn ich mit diesem Post widerspreche 

Gruss

Ammu


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Februar 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> Ist es bei den anscheinend doch ziemlich geringen Wandstärken eigentlich empfehlenswert, ein XC auf einem Dachträger mit dem Auto zu transportieren? Man muss dabei nämlich das Rad am Unterrohr fixieren!


Ich würde es nicht tun. Frag doch mal Canyon nach nem offiziellen Statement.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (10. Februar 2007)

Ich würde eher einen nehmen, wo das Rad direkt an der Gabel eingespannt wird...
Wie heißt der von Thule - Outride irgendwas....?
Damit steht das Rad dann auch nicht so ewig hoch auf dem Dach.


----------



## exto (10. Februar 2007)

Die werden sich hüten, ein offizielles Statement abzugeben. Dazu müssten sie erst Mal fundierte Erkenntnisse zu dem Thema sammeln, und das kostet (und alle, die selbst denken zahlen dafür). Ich glaube, ich habs schon mal geschrieben: Die tun das was sie tun, um mit dem was sie dafür kriegen die Mäuler ihrer Lieben zu stopfen, nich um die Welt mit Empfehlungen für alle Lebenslagen zu versorgen. Das macht im Zweifelsfall die Telefonseelsorge (oder die Stiftung Wahrentest).

Wenn auf's Dach, dann per Schnellspaner an der Gabel geklemmt + Hinterrad fixiert...


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

Wer transportiert seine Bikes schon auf dem Dach 

LRS ausbauen, Bremssättel Blockieren und in den Kofferraum...  Ist die sicherste Variante.


----------



## Hupert (10. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> LRS ausbauen, Bremssättel Blockieren und in den Kofferraum...  Ist die sicherste Variante.



Und dann fährt dich Mutti dahin wo du willst?


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Februar 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> Ist es bei den anscheinend doch ziemlich geringen Wandstärken eigentlich empfehlenswert, ein XC auf einem Dachträger mit dem Auto zu transportieren? Man muss dabei nämlich das Rad am Unterrohr fixieren!


Da die Halterung i.d.R. schön auf dem ganzen Umfang des Rohres anliegen sollte, seh ich da kein Problem. (Zweifel? Nehmt ein rohes Ei in die Hand, umschließt es ordentlich u. versucht dann es zu zerdrücken) 

Falls die Halterung nicht ordentlich anliegt: etwas Schaumstoff dazwischen...
(sofern genug Platz)


----------



## Raoul Duke (11. Februar 2007)

Also der Versuch mit dem Ei wäre mir dann doch zu schmutzig.  

Mich würde aber auch beim Transport des Rades auf dem Dach weniger die Klemmkraft des Verschlusses am Unterrohr stören als vielmehr die Vibrationen die durch den Fahrtwind auftreten, und die damit verbundene Materialermüdung. 

Ich bin allerdings auch ein Vielfahrer. Letztes Jahr habe ich bestimmt bei 15.000 Auto-km ein Radl im Kofferraum gehabt.


----------



## Yossarian (11. Februar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Und dann fährt dich Mutti dahin wo du willst?



Hupert, du bist wieder mal reichlich unsensibel.
Wie kannst du nur so ein heikles Thema anschneiden?

In den Bergtälern der Schweiz ist der Winter lang und kalt. Die ganze Familie schläft auf der Kachelofenbank.
Dies führt zwangsläufig zu einem, sagen wir, _speziellen_ Verhältnis untereinander...


----------



## Hupert (11. Februar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Hupert, du bist wieder mal reichlich unsensibel.
> Wie kannst du nur so ein heikles Thema anschneiden?
> 
> In den Bergtälern der Schweiz ist der Winter lang und kalt. Die ganze Familie schläft auf der Kachelofenbank.
> Dies führt zwangsläufig zu einem, sagen wir, _speziellen_ Verhältnis untereinander...



...und du nennst mich "unsensibel"

Hör auf Salz in Schweizer Wunden zu streuen, da spricht niemand gern drüber obwohl so ein kuschlig warmer Kachelofen... sag mal, kommt die primitive Bezeichnung "kacheln" für Geschlechtsverkehr etwa daher?


----------



## Yossarian (11. Februar 2007)

Möglicherweise.  
Ich will jetzt nicht weiter darüber nachdenken, mir ist schon schlecht genug... :kotz:


----------



## mr.ill (11. Februar 2007)

Sag habt ihr eigentlich schon mal die 2007er Rahmen mit den 2006ern verglichen?

Vergleich ist gut, geht eben nur mit abklopfen und erstaunten hören wie dünn das Roh sein muß, also kein wirklich professioneller Vergleich wie ich zugeben muß.

Ergebniß: klingt alles gleich!

Nachdem mein XC9 die letzte Saison schadenfrei überlebt hat und ich nie einen Grund hatte mir über Wandstärke der Rohre und deren Stabilität Gedanken zu machen setzte ich das selbe Vertrauen auch in mein GC0.7!

Dellen welche durch "Mißgeschicke" entstehen sind eben blöde Unfälle änderen aber auch nichts daran das der Rahmen wohl mit "Hirn" konstruiert wurde und bei normalen sachgemäßen Gebrauch auch enstsprechend stabil ist.

Finde deshalb das ganze Thema hier bißchen "merkwürdig" und muß draus den Schluß ziehen das einige besorgte Forumsmitglieder wohl besser auf ein DirtBike umsteigen sollten.

Dieser Beitrag soll niemanden provozieren, ich wollte einfach nur mal ganz nüchtern meine Gedanken dazu loswerden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laudach (11. Februar 2007)

Ich habe jetzt im Canyon-Handbuch etwas über Dachträger gefunden. Es wird davor gewarnt, Bikes mit großen Rohrdurchmessern am Unterrohr zu befestigen, weil der Rahmen sonst eingedrückt werden könnte. Einen Fahrradträger, bei dem die Gabel mit Schnellspanner am Träger befestigt wird, soll man überhaupt nicht verwwenden, weil sonst angeblich die Gabel brechen kann. Soll also heißen: Am Dach kann man das Bike ruhigen Gewissens nicht transportieren, was natürlich ein Problem ist, wenn man den Kofferraum schon mit anderen Sachen voll hat oder mehrere Bikes transportieren will.


----------



## Tigo (11. Februar 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt im Canyon-Handbuch etwas über Dachträger gefunden. Es wird davor gewarnt, Bikes mit großen Rohrdurchmessern am Unterrohr zu befestigen, weil der Rahmen sonst eingedrückt werden könnte. Einen Fahrradträger, bei dem die Gabel mit Schnellspanner am Träger befestigt wird, soll man überhaupt nicht verwwenden, weil sonst angeblich die Gabel brechen kann.




Der Transport durch Klemmung am Unterrohr war schon früher bei leichten Stahlrahmen problematisch.
Ich transportiere meine Räder schon seit Jahren per Gabelklemmung auf dem Dach,seit letztem Jahr auch mein XC 7;allerdings nur über 200-300km.
Die Warnung im Handbuch habe ich auch gelesen,das werden wahrscheinlich alle Gabelhersteller aus Versicherungsgründen vorschreiben.


----------



## ToM04 (11. Februar 2007)

hi leute,
ich könnt euch gegenseitg aber wirklich alle aufpushen.
ich hab ein 2006 es8 und es gibt kein prob mit transport am dach mit einem thule-dachträger. 
macht euch nicht gleich in die hose

ToM


----------



## schappi (11. Februar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Und dann fährt dich Mutti dahin wo du willst?



@Hupert,
nachdem dein "bester Freund" hier für den Award des "Helge Schneider der Bikewelt" ansteht versuchst du den Klaus Kinski zu geben, oder was wird das wenn du deine Rolle fertig ausgebaut hast?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Hupert (11. Februar 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> ...oder was wird das wenn du deine Rolle fertig ausgebaut hast?



Ich werde mich natürlich so nah wie nur irgend möglich am unübertroffenen, epochalen Original halten...


----------



## Laudach (11. Februar 2007)

ToM04 schrieb:


> hi leute,
> ich könnt euch gegenseitg aber wirklich alle aufpushen.
> ich hab ein 2006 es8 und es gibt kein prob mit transport am dach mit einem thule-dachträger.
> macht euch nicht gleich in die hose
> ...



Befestigung an der Gabel oder am Oberrohr?


----------



## ToM04 (12. Februar 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> Befestigung an der Gabel oder am Oberrohr?



weder noch. am unteren rohr in der nähe des tretlagers. natürlich werden auch die reifen am dachträger befestigt. so wie ein "normaler" dachträger halt funktioniert.

ToM


----------



## rumblefish (12. Februar 2007)

Ich habe mit dem Thule Träger auch noch nie ein Problem gehabt. Man kann sich sicherlich auch viel einreden (lassen). Steckt Eure Energie besser ins biken als hier abzu:kotz:


----------



## Didi123 (12. Februar 2007)

Schon, bloß wenn sich wirklich einer mit seinem Träger eine Delle ins U-Rohr drückt ist das Geschrei hinterher umso größer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (12. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Schon, bloß wenn sich wirklich einer mit seinem Träger eine Delle ins U-Rohr drückt ist das Geschrei hinterher umso größer...


Da magst du recht haben, der- oder diejenige NERVT dann mit der ganzen Leidensgeschichte hier im Forum, und gibt natürlich Canyon die Schuld, wie die auf die Idee kommen könnten High Tech MTB's mit Rahmen zu verkaufen, die weniger als 5kg wiegen.... Hier leben anscheinend einige hinterm Mond, bei den sog. Bike Festivals, Rennen und was weiß ich kommt locker ein Drittel aller Zuschauer, Teilnehmer usw. mit Bikes auf dem Dach daher, und die haben natürlich alle 2cm dicke Unterrohre, denn zum XC oder Marathon Rennen nimmt man natürlich sein 18 Kilo Stahlbike aus dem vorletzten Jahrhundert mit.


----------



## Laudach (12. Februar 2007)

ToM04 schrieb:


> weder noch. am unteren rohr in der nähe des tretlagers.
> 
> ToM



Sorry, ich meinte natürlich das Unterrohr! Bist du aus Linz an der Donau oder aus Linz am Rhein?


----------



## ToM04 (12. Februar 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> Sorry, ich meinte natürlich das Unterrohr! Bist du aus Linz an der Donau oder aus Linz am Rhein?



bin aus linz an der schönen "grauen" donau.


----------



## Tigo (13. Februar 2007)

s.unten


----------



## Tigo (13. Februar 2007)

rumblefish schrieb:


> ). Steckt Eure Energie besser ins biken als hier abzu:kotz:



Ich dachte,dies hier sei ein Forum zum Erfahrungsaustausch,solche Tipps helfen ungemein ,besonders von Leuten die sehr oft posten 

Was die Leute dann mit den geposteten Erfahrungen machen,ist deren Sache.

Dem Einen sind Beulen im Rahmen völlig egal,der Andere fährt damit noch nicht 'mal mehr zum Bäcker.

Also nichts für ungut......


----------



## rumblefish (13. Februar 2007)

Tigo schrieb:


> Ich dachte,dies hier sei ein Forum zum Erfahrungsaustausch,solche Tipps helfen ungemein ,besonders von Leuten die sehr oft posten
> Also nichts für ungut......



Lieber Tigo, 

Du hast nur einen Part meines Postings zum Fingerpointing herangezogen  . 
Davorgegangen war meine Erfahrung mit dem Thule Träger. Also mein Posting bitte als Ganzes betrachten, und den für Dich nützlichen Teil zur Kenntnis nehmen (oder auch nicht) 

so long
Rumble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

